# Ladies rain boots.  Seeking opinions.



## AnnieA

Think these are super cute and with the wool uppers, could go fairly dressy with black leggings and a nice tunic, long cardigan or ruana.   Opinions?


----------



## RadishRose

I like them!


----------



## Camper6

I notice now that all the young ladies are wearing what looks like firemen boots.

There's nothing comparable for guys other than real firemen boots.


----------



## Camper6

Forget the wool uppers.  They will get wet.  Get all rubber.


----------



## Liberty

AnnieA said:


> Think these are super cute and with the wool uppers, could go fairly dressy with black leggings and a nice tunic, long cardigan or ruana.   Opinions?


I'd say "comfort" rules.  Have had rubber soled boots I couldn't walk a mile in.  If these are over the top in comfort and the wool is mde to not get very wet, I'd say spring for 'em.


----------



## terry123

Don't walk in the rain as I might trip and fall with my cane. Cute and my daughter would wear them.


----------



## AnnieA

Camper6 said:


> Forget the wool uppers.  They will get wet.  Get all rubber.



I'm not going trudge through the snow to muck out a barn although one pleased reviewer says she does just that.   I'm thinking of a rainy day in the city ...something that will dress up enough to go to a gallery, museum or decent restaurant without looking like barn boots.   My sightseeing day in DC a few weeks ago was the Sunday I was in town, and the remnants of a subtropical storm happened to be sightseeing the same day.   These would've been great.


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> I'm not going trudge through the snow to muck out a barn although one pleased reviewer does just that.   I'm thinking of a rainy day in the city ...something that will dress up enough to go to a gallery, museum or decent restaurant without looking like barn boots.   My sightseeing day in DC a few weeks ago was the Sunday I was in town and the remnants of a subtropical storm happened to be sightseeing the same day.   These would've been great.


Perfect for the purpose you suggested. They are simple, practical and look warm & comfy.


----------



## Camper6

AnnieA said:


> I'm not going trudge through the snow to muck out a barn although one pleased reviewer says she does just that.   I'm thinking of a rainy day in the city ...something that will dress up enough to go to a gallery, museum or decent restaurant without looking like barn boots.   My sightseeing day in DC a few weeks ago was the Sunday I was in town, and the remnants of a subtropical storm happened to be sightseeing the same day.   These would've been great.


I'm telling you the wool uppers will get wet and uncomfortable and heavy. Fine if not raining. You asked for opinion. I'm not into style in bad weather.


----------



## AnnieA

Camper6 said:


> I'm telling you the wool uppers will get wet and uncomfortable and heavy. Fine if not raining. You asked for opinion. I'm not into style in bad weather.



Maybe they're treated with something.   No reviews, not even the few negative ones that didn't fit a particular person's foot mention a problem with the felted part getting wet.

I'm not buying them for sustained outdoor wear.  I have country girl rain/snow boots from Cabela's that serve me well for that.


----------



## Camper6

AnnieA. You seem to be more interested in style instead of  function. Trust me. I know all about wet felt.


----------



## AnnieA

Camper6 said:


> AnnieA. You seem to be more interested in style instead of  function. Trust me. I know all about wet felt.



You're beginning to really tickle me.   I really am chuckling out loud. Maybe it's the difference in the way a woman and a man view boots. Women have a spectrum from a serious weather boot to fru fru waterproof leather boots with 'gasp' high heels.  This is a comfy getting-from-the-parking-lot-to-inside-anything-from-the-grocery-store-or-to-an-art-gallery type of rainy day boot.

But to set your mind at ease, they can be returned postage free.


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> I notice now that all the young ladies are wearing what looks like firemen boots.
> 
> There's nothing comparable for guys other than real firemen boots.


First you criticize her choice saying they look like fireman’s boots then went on to compare them to men’s firemen’s boots which was totally irrelevant 


Camper6 said:


> AnnieA. You seem to be more interested in style instead of  function. Trust me. I know all about wet felt.


Then you once again criticize her boots because you ‘believe’ her choice is all about fashion. 

YOU aren’t the one wearing them and I might be wrong but it would appear that she’s seeking opinions from other women which YOU aren’t


----------



## AnnieA

Keesha said:


> First you criticize her choice saying they look like fireman’s boots then went on to compare them to men’s firemen’s boots which was totally irrelevant



Goodness, I hope they don't.  Think he was commenting that young ladies are wearing the black and yellow ones with the pull up loops  ...which you're right, was totally irrelevant.    If he does think the OP boots look like these, then I certainly don't want his fashion advice. 



https://mediacache3.viking-life.com...e0c44cb/s-5260360xx_pic_2730px_28-05-2013.jpg


----------



## Camper6

AnnieA said:


> You're beginning to really tickle me.   I really am chuckling out loud. Maybe it's the difference in the way a woman and a man view boots. Women have a spectrum from a serious weather boot to fru fru waterproof leather boots with 'gasp' high heels.  This is a comfy getting-from-the-parking-lot-to-inside-anything-from-the-grocery-store-or-to-an-art-gallery type of rainy day boot.
> 
> But to set your mind at ease, they can be returned postage free.


Yep. I have already stated no comparison to Mens boots.


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> First you criticize her choice saying they look like fireman’s boots then went on to compare them to men’s firemen’s boots which was totally irrelevant
> 
> Then you once again criticize her boots because you ‘believe’ her choice is all about fashion.
> 
> YOU aren’t the one wearing them and I might be wrong but it would appear that she’s seeking opinions from other women which YOU aren’t


You know Keesha never give an analytical person something to read or ask for an opinion because that's what he will do.
A: She didn't ask for women only to respond.
B: I didn't say those looked like firemans boots. I said that's what others were wearing.
C: They are not cute if that's what you are looking for.
D: I'm somewhat of a B.S.'r myself, but continue with your story.


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> You know Keesha never give an analytical person something to read or ask for an opinion because that's what he will do.
> A: She didn't ask for women only to respond.
> B: I didn't say those looked last me firemans boots. I said that's what others were wearing.
> C: They are not cute if that's what you are looking for.
> D: I'm somewhat of a B.S.'r myself, but continue with your story.


Ok Camper, I’ll bite. 

A/. I did not say she asked for women only to respond . I said it would ‘appear’ that she is seeking women’s opinions. 
B/ I didn’t say they those looked like me fire boots. 
You said ‘I noticed  all young ladies are wearing boots that look like fireman boots 
C/. I wasn’t ‘getting’ at anything. If I want to say something I do. You of all people know better than that. 
D/. I know you’re a B.S.’er Camper which is why it’s so easy to nail you.


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> Ok Camper, I’ll bite.
> 
> A/. I did not say she asked for women only to respond . I said it would ‘appear’ that she is seeking women’s opinions.
> B/ I didn’t say they those looked like me fire boots.
> You said ‘I noticed  all young ladies are wearing boots that look like fireman boots
> C/. I wasn’t ‘getting’ at anything. If I want to say something I do. You of all people know better than that.
> D/. I know you’re a B.S.’er Camper which is why it’s so easy to nail you.


A: An analytical person only reads what is written not what it appears and views the picture.
B: This is a seniors forum not all young women.
C: Of course you are getting at something or you wouldn't respond.
D:You missed  the part about continue with your 'story'


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> A: An analytical person only reads what is written not what it appears and views the picture.
> B: This is a seniors forum not all young women.
> C: Of course you are getting at something or you wouldn't respond.
> D:You missed  the part about continue with your 'story'



No Camper. 
I’m done.


----------



## Pepper

Very sad when Canadians argue.


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> Goodness, I hope they don't.  Think he was commenting that young ladies are wearing the black and yellow ones with the pull up loops  ...which you're right, was totally irrelevant.    If he does think the OP boots look like these, then I certainly don't want his fashion advice.
> 
> View attachment 80089
> 
> https://mediacache3.viking-life.com...e0c44cb/s-5260360xx_pic_2730px_28-05-2013.jpg


I agree


----------



## Camper6

AAARGHHHH!  I thought you were done. These are the boots I was talking about and of course you go to extremes.  These are only $180.00.


----------



## Keesha

Well thank you for showing us the boots YOU were talking about Camper. I’m sure they’ll look real cute on you.


----------



## Camper6

Pepper said:


> Very sad when Canadians argue.


Only when one is speaking French and the other English.


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> Well thank you for showing us the boots YOU were talking about Camper. I’m sure they’ll look real cute on you.


Don't you read anything I write?  I have already stated that there is nothing comparable for men unless they want to go firefighting style.

I don't go for cute in rain or snow gear.  I go for comfort.


----------



## AnnieA

@Camper6    There's nothing to stop you from starting a thread about rain boots you like.   Would give you something to do other than obsessing over this one.


----------



## Gary O'

I have yet to see a woman look anything but good in any boots


----------



## Warrigal

Wet weather foot wear in most of Australia is a pair of thongs - that's flip flops in some English dialects. It doesn't rain enough most of the time to invest in anything fancier than a gumboot. Rain coats are also superfluous attire over here.


----------



## mike4lorie

Pepper said:


> Very sad when Canadians argue.




No worries, they will apologize to one another...


----------



## moviequeen1

Annie,like the boots and if you like them too that's all that matters


----------



## Camper6

AnnieA said:


> @Camper6    There's nothing to stop you from starting a thread about rain boots you like.   Would give you something to do other than obsessing over this one.


Another comment from the Nickle seats?I was asked for an opinion and this topic IS about rain boots. I have received plenty of likes to my responses.


----------



## Camper6

moviequeen1 said:


> Annie,like the boots and if you like them too that's all that matters


Right on. And don't ask for opinions.


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> Don't you read anything I write?  I have already stated that there is nothing comparable for men unless they want to go firefighting style.
> 
> I don't go for cute in rain or snow gear.  I go for comfort.


Actually what you did was turned it into a sexist debate about practical boot wear where you criticized us needlessly.


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> Actually what you did was turned it into a sexist debate about practical boot wear where you criticized us needlessly.


Actually that's not the case at all as to were the criticism came from.  Who are 'us'?

Who was the one who talked about 'nailing' someone?


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> Actually that's not the case at all as to were the criticism came from.  Who are 'us'?
> 
> Who was the one who talked about 'nailing' someone?


’Us meaning all the women you criticized for there being no sensible boot choices like there are for men.


Camper6 said:


> Yep. I have already stated no comparison to Mens boots.


Yes and we remember


Camper6 said:


> AAARGHHHH!  I thought you were done. These are the boots I was talking about and of course you go to extremes.  These are only $180.00.View attachment 80201


So here YOU pick out a pair of women’s boots and then blame us for the choice .

It seemed to become a debate over the fact that men have more sensible footwear then women because we place style as a consideration.
YES we do but most men don’t complain about how stylish we look. Most men rather like those types of differences.

Besides which if Annie likes them then she is the one who will soon discover if her choice wasn’t a good one. Yes she was asking for opinions about boots in general not all the reasons why ‘our’ choices as women are inferior.


----------



## AnnieA

Another opinion question for the _*Ladies*_... @Keesha

Which do we like best for the end of this thread?  Image A or image B?   Our loquacious male seems firmly fixed in the image A camp, so the question is posed to ladies only ...kinda like the thread was initially meant to be.   I have learned a valuable lesson about creating thread titles!

A








Or

B


----------



## Keesha

I apologize for taking it too far.


----------



## Camper6

I will leave the 'us' gang to their reverie.


----------



## Camper6

I will leave the 'us' gang to their reverie.


----------



## Rosemarie

I think they look heavy and clumpy. I'd be tripping over the kerb if I wore them. I bought myself a really cute pair of wellies, in psychedelic colours, just right for the wet, muddy weather we're having right now.


----------



## AnnieA

Camper6 said:


> I will leave the 'us' gang to their reverie.




Bless your heart.  Thank you!


----------



## AnnieA

Rosemarie said:


> I think they look heavy and clumpy. I'd be tripping over the kerb if I wore them. I bought myself a really cute pair of wellies, in psychedelic colours, just right for the wet, muddy weather we're having right now.




The reviews say they're lightweight because of the felt uppers.   They should be here by the end of the week.   The thing I worry most about in rubber boots is that they're often very firm and hurt my feet.   If these are, they're from Zappos, and they're return policy is free returns for up to a year after purchase.

As for psychedelic colors, I think they're cute on others, but not my style.   I wear pretty much black, white, gray, muted blues and earth tones with an occasional turquoise or dusty pink or plum as an accent.


----------



## Rosemarie

One of the good things about being old, is that you can ignore fashion and be a bit outrageous.


----------



## Camper6

Has everyone noticed.  I'm the only male commenting.

The rest know better.


----------



## AnnieA

@Camper6   ...thought you left, dude.  Am beginning to get a pink bunny image of you in my head, lol!


----------



## Gary O'

Camper6 said:


> Has everyone noticed. I'm the only male commenting.
> 
> The rest know better.


Best scan this thread, Campy


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> Has everyone noticed.  I'm the only male commenting.
> 
> The rest know better.





Gary O' said:


> Best scan this thread, Campy


Yes the rest ‘knew’ better but Gary  was wise enough to compliment ALL women wearing boots not insult them.

Notice the difference?


----------



## StarSong

Someone please pass the popcorn.


----------



## Keesha

Here you go.


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> Yes the rest ‘knew’ better but Gary  was wise enough to compliment ALL women wearing boots not insult them.
> 
> Notice the difference?


Yes. You can't help yourself.


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> ’Us meaning all the women you criticized for there being no sensible boot choices like there are for men.
> Yes and we remember
> So here YOU pick out a pair of women’s boots and then blame us for the choice .
> 
> It seemed to become a debate over the fact that men have more sensible footwear then women because we place style as a consideration.
> YES we do but most men don’t complain about how stylish we look. Most men rather like those types of differences.
> 
> Besides which if Annie likes them then she is the one who will soon discover if her choice wasn’t a good one. Yes she was asking for opinions about boots in general not all the reasons why ‘our’ choices as women are inferior.


Nah! She was only referring to one pair of boots with a picture not in general.

Those ugly ones.


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> Yes the rest ‘knew’ better but Gary  was wise enough to compliment ALL women wearing boots not insult them.
> 
> Notice the difference?


Gary hasn't posted in this thread.


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> I have yet to see a woman look anything but good in any boots


----------



## AnnieA

Camper6 said:


> Gary hasn't posted in this thread.



Post 27.   You probably didn't see it through all your verbosity.


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Best scan this thread, Campy


And then there’s this one


----------



## treeguy64

You'll look absolutely FABULOUS in those! Go for it, AA!


----------



## Camper6

AnnieA said:


> Post 27.   You probably didn't see it through all your verbosity.


There is no post 27. It jumps from 26 to 28.


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> I have yet to see a woman look anything but good in any boots


Post #27


----------



## Camper6

Not on my computer. No post 27.

Your post quoting Gary O says You are ignoring content by this member. Show ignored content. It's in yellow text.


----------



## RadishRose

LOL then you're disqualified.


----------



## Camper6

RadishRose said:


> LOL then you're disqualified.


Are you trying to pull a fast one?
This is what I copied over.


> Gary O' said:
> 
> 
> You are ignoring content by this member.                 Show ignored content


Post #27


----------



## Camper6

Yesterday at 9:34 PM                                                              Original Poster                        


 
   
 
 Add bookmark 
 
                                         #26                                      
 
 


@Camper6    There's nothing to stop you from starting a thread about rain boots you like.   Would give you something to do other than obsessing over this one.




No matter where you go, there you are.  ~ Buckaroo Banzai



 Like Quote Reply 

Report 




 


 
    Reactions: Keesha 







            [IMG alt="Warrigal"]https://www.seniorforums.com/data/avatars/m/0/551.jpg?1561864539[/IMG]          


*Warrigal
Well-known member*


                                                                                                                                                                                                 Location                                                                                                 Sydney, Australia 




                                Yesterday at 11:05 PM                             


 
   
 
 Add bookmark 
 
                                         #28                                      
 
 


 Wet weather foot wear in most of Australia is a pair of thongs - that's flip flops in some English dialects. It doesn't rain enough most of the time to invest in anything fancier than a gumboot. Rain coats are also superfluous attire over here.




_We still think of a powerful man as a born leader 
and a powerful woman as an anomaly - Margaret Atwood._


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> And then there’s this one


Which one? There's nothing there.


----------



## Camper6

The silence is deafening.  Suddenly the 'us' have nothing to say?


----------



## AnnieA

Got the boots!  They _are _super cute, water beads and rolls off the felted part which is synthetic. Seams are triple stitched and sealed. Faux lace 'grommet' detailing looks really good. Foot bed is comfy but a little too tight. I wear a half size and sized down so am sending these back for the next size up.


----------



## Keesha

The number of the post doesn’t matter 
It’s the content that counts which is what we were pointing out. There is no trickery here. I have no idea why you can’t see the post we refer to. Everyone else can.

Gary’s other post is #46. You can’t see that one either. It’s there.


----------



## AnnieA

Keesha said:


> The number of the post doesn’t matter
> It’s the content that counts which is what we were pointing out. There is no trickery here. I have no idea why you can’t see the post we refer to. Everyone else can.
> 
> Gary’s other post is #46. You can’t see that one either. It’s there.



Looks like he's got Gary on ignore.   A feature I'd forgotten about but may now use.


Edit:      ...the thread looks so much cleaner after implementing the ignore feature.   

And Camper definitely has Gary on ignore.   It does appear that posts skip numbers when you have someone on ignore.   For example: I can now see 60 and then 65.  Looks as though 61-64 are missing.


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> The number of the post doesn’t matter
> It’s the content that counts which is what we were pointing out. There is no trickery here. I have no idea why you can’t see the post we refer to. Everyone else can.
> 
> Gary’s other post is #46. You can’t see that one either. It’s there.


Then simply copy and post the contents. I have already shown you your post 27 and what it states.  I wouldn't be asking for post 27 from Gary if I could see it. Yep the number of the post does matter.


----------



## hollydolly

*  Post 27 from Gary O... States...*


Gary O' said: 


           I have yet to see a woman look anything but good in any boots


----------



## AnnieA

Post 27 screenshot.    If you take Gary off ignore, @Camper6  you'll be able to see his posts.   Or click "show ignored content" beneath the right of the last post in the thread.


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> Then simply copy and post the contents. I have already shown you your post 27 and what it states.  I wouldn't be asking for post 27 from Gary if I could see it. Yep the number of the post does matter.


I did in post number #54 and 58
Maybe you blocked Gary at one time and forgot. 
Thats the only reason I can think of why you wouldn’t see his posts.


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> Post 27 screenshot.    If you take Gary off ignore, Camper6, you'll be able to see his posts.   Or click "show ignored content" beneath the right of the last post in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80360


Perfect. Screen shot. Why didn’t I think of that.


----------



## Keesha

And here is post #46


----------



## Gary O'

Campy blocked MOI?


Bu-bu-but I'm a guy


aaaand, I might add, adorable in boots


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Campy blocked MOI?
> 
> 
> Bu-bu-but I'm a guy
> 
> 
> aaaand, I might add, adorable in boots
> 
> View attachment 80368


Hahaha Gary. I can’t think why anyone would want to block you.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> I can’t think why anyone would want to block you



I can recall a few;
Travy
and maybe Campy early on (there were some rather heated debates, about what escapes me)

I'm sure there were others

I sorta love being on ignore, it gives me license to say most anything about the, well, ignorant


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> I can recall a few;
> Travy
> and maybe Campy early on (there were some rather heated debates, about what escapes me)
> 
> I'm sure there were others
> 
> I sorta love being on ignore, it gives me license to say most anything about the, well, ignorant


It gives ya a ‘bad boy’ vibe  while in your yellow rain boots


----------



## jerry old

Let us take a  veer side  from footwear:

Get ready for an influx of Islamic Fashion, it is on its way.
Japan is pushing it in their country, trying to develop markets in Indo China,
India is adapting their own version calling it (forgot) , it requires
more fabric:
It is currently being purchased by the 'smart set.' it will filter down... 

1.  Fabric manufacturing can increase their prices
2.  The garment industry can increase their prices-takes more time to sew...
3.  The big bump comes at the retail level

Well, for you for it or against it?
Neither, I only pointing out again-follow the money.


----------



## AnnieA

jerry r. garner said:


> Let us take a  veer side  from footwear:



This is the Beauty and Grooming forum that has the subheading: "Place to discuss hair, skin and nail care, hair styles, make-up, basic grooming, etc."

Probably best to 'veer' into General Discussion or Current News for global economics topics.


----------



## Keesha

jerry r. garner said:


> Let us take a  veer side  from footwear:


I agree with Annie. You may want to post in Current News & Affairs. This thread is about Annie’s ‘ladies’ boots. It’s nothing against you personally Jerry.


----------



## Camper6

AnnieA said:


> Looks like he's got Gary on ignore.   A feature I'd forgotten about but may now use.
> 
> 
> Edit:      ...the thread looks so much cleaner after implementing the ignore feature.
> 
> And Camper definitely has Gary on ignore.   It does appear that posts skip numbers when you have someone on ignore.   For example: I can see 60 and then 65.  Looks as though 61-64 are missing.


Read it again. Keesha has him on ignore not me.


Keesha said:


> It gives ya a ‘bad boy’ vibe  while in your yellow rain boots


----------



## Camper6

AnnieA said:


> Looks like he's got Gary on ignore.   A feature I'd forgotten about but may now use.
> 
> 
> Edit:      ...the thread looks so much cleaner after implementing the ignore feature.
> 
> And Camper definitely has Gary on ignore.   It does appear that posts skip numbers when you have someone on ignore.   For example: I can see 60 and then 65.  Looks as though 61-64 are missing.


Read it again. Keesha has him on ignore not me.


----------



## Camper6

AnnieA said:


> @Camper6    There's nothing to stop you from starting a thread about rain boots you like.   Would give you something to do other than obsessing over this one.


Et tu Brutus?


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> I agree with Annie. You may want to post in Current News & Affairs. This thread is about Annie’s ‘ladies’ boots. It’s nothing against you personally Jerry.


The self appointed "moderators" have spoken.


----------



## jerry old

Boy, am I glad I let my post on 'boots' remain in boot hill.

Boots as a topic had some interest for it, not much, but some.
They have to be a form fit, not the one size fits all you've see at the car wash.

Cowboy boots, after there broken in are the best footwear I've ever worn.
If the ladies are seeking comfortable footwear, boots is the answer.

I don't see the pictures of the boots posted as year round footwear.
Utilitarian for a season?

Oh well, let me slink away; however, now I have become interested in the snits.

As a old man told me centuries ago:
-"It's the peoples boy, the peoples"


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> Read it again. Keesha has him on ignore not me.





Camper6 said:


> Read it again. Keesha has him on ignore not me.





Camper6 said:


> The self appointed "moderators" have spoken.


----------



## Gary O'

jerry r. garner said:


> Let us take a veer side from footwear:
> 
> Get ready for an influx of Islamic Fashion, it is on its way.



No need to veer


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


>


I apologize for taking it too far.


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> I apologize for taking it too far.


Apology gratefully  accepted. 
Thank you.


----------



## Keesha

I apologize to you also Camper and Jerry.
There was no need for me to jump in and dictate what you could and could not say. It was none of my business and I regret making it so.
Hopefully it’s a lesson learned.


----------



## AnnieA

Keesha said:


> I apologize to you also Camper and Jerry.
> There was no need for me to jump in and dictate what you could and could not say. It was none of my business and I regret making it so.
> Hopefully it’s a lesson learned.



You're good.  You advocated for basic netiquette which frowns on thread derailment.  You don't have to be a moderator to comment on something like that.  There's a particular typed of person that behaves in poor form, then moves into guilting another as exemplified by the "self appointed moderator" comment.   There's actually a DSM-V code for it.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Here you go. View attachment 80348


Thanks,Doll.  You've always got my back!


----------



## jerry old

Annie A=sweetheart
Keesha  =sweetheart
Garry O  =sweetheart (gonn'a  get an ass chewing)
Camper 6-  all better now, so you'll get it on.

Old men have enough difficulty getting to the bathroom; we don't know when 
we did wrong-pass it off to 'it's his brain."

(Why ignore? an ass chewing not read is still an ass chewing: If I got a dog hanging on my butt, eating me up, I kind'a like to know I)


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> Apology gratefully  accepted.
> Thank you.


You are too embarassed to recognize it's your post? Or should I say ashamed?


AnnieA said:


> You're good.  You advocated for basic netiquette which frowns on thread derailment.  You don't have to be a moderator to comment on something like that.  There's a particular typed of person that behaves in poor form, then moves into guilting another as exemplified by the "self appointed moderator" comment.   There's actually a DSM-V code for it.


I made a mistake.  I said self appointed moderators.  I should have said Witches of Eastwick.
I'm a lone wolf.  I don't need hangerons circling the wagons waiting to strike.
Being a good poster means you never have to apologize.


----------



## Gary O'

and just when things began to go so well....



Camper6 said:


> I made a mistake. I said self appointed moderators. I should have said Witches of Eastwick.
> I'm a lone wolf. I don't need hangerons circling the wagons waiting to strike.
> Being a good poster means you never have to apologize.



It appears Camper doesn't know I'm on his ignore list

I'm gonna test the waters;

*Camper, can you hear me now?*


----------



## jerry old

I do not understand a good deal of what is being said ,that is not unusual for me.
I do understand-don't hijack threads.

  Okay, no problem, but what if I forget?.
Also, it wasn't me, It was a 'supposed person'!

As for you Mr. Gary O, I saw you post of the 'Traven Guys' (two, three days
ago?)  did not read it.  Waited until I have sufficient belly shaking time to give it the read it deserves.

Okay, everybody all better now!
Me: Go to 'Book Thread, me favorite topic.


----------



## AnnieA

Gary O' said:


> It appears Camper doesn't know I'm on his ignore list ...



That's the tip of the oblivion iceberg...


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> I apologize for taking it too far.





Keesha said:


> Apology gratefully  accepted.
> Thank you.





Keesha said:


> I apologize to you also Camper and Jerry.
> There was no need for me to jump in and dictate what you could and could not say. It was none of my business and I regret making it so.
> Hopefully it’s a lesson learned.





Camper6 said:


> You are too embarassed to recognize it's your post? Or should I say ashamed?
> 
> I made a mistake.  I said self appointed moderators.  I should have said Witches of Eastwick.
> I'm a lone wolf.  I don't need hangerons circling the wagons waiting to strike.
> Being a good poster means you never have to apologize.


So you apologize for taking things too far
I accept your apologize, thank you and apologize myself ( which I didn’t have to do )

You don’t accept my apology but come back with this crap? What the f*ck is wrong with you?

Don’t ever talk to me again.


----------



## Camper6

_So you apologize for taking things too far
I accept your apologize, thank you and apologize myself ( which I didn’t have to do ) _

I didn't apologize for taking things too far.  I copied over your apology. It was your post

I don't have to apologize.  I wasn't part of the group running around insulting anyone, but sometimes people step on my tail and they go too far.  So then I just let my temper take over and let the chips fall where they may.

Wassa matter me? Wassa matter you?


----------



## Pepper

All this sensitivity over boots and opinions on boots?  I guess that's because we can't argue over real stuff, which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Camper6

Pepper said:


> All this sensitivity over boots and opinions on boots?  I guess that's because we can't argue over real stuff, which is probably a good thing.


It's a question of putting up with bullying.  We are entitled to our opinions.


----------



## Pepper

For a group whose average age is probably 70 it doesn't always appear we have increased our emotional growth.  That's almost embarrassing, almost.


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> I apologize for taking it too far.


This IS NOT my post quoted. When you quote someone else’s post properly, it has the persons name who you are quoting in the quote. Yours doesn’t so it’s not considered MY quote .
It’s considered YOURS!
MY quote is below. Note it’s not written in turquoise writing like your apology is?
Then you ask if I am ashamed for apologizing.
WHY would I feel embarrassed for apologizing?It’s not a bad horrible thing to do.



Keesha said:


> I apologize for taking it too far.





Camper6 said:


> _So you apologize for taking things too far
> I accept your apologize, thank you and apologize myself ( which I didn’t have to do ) _
> 
> I didn't apologize for taking things too far.  I copied over your apology. It was your post
> 
> I don't have to apologize.  I wasn't part of the group running around insulting anyone, but sometimes people step on my tail and they go too far.  So then I just let my temper take over and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> Wassa matter me? Wassa matter you?


I’m pretty certain the rules at this site for copy pasting is that you quote members posts properly.
If the apology you say was mine then why does it show up with your name in the  quote?.

If it was MY post then MY name would show up in the quote.

Another thing you did was block Gary so you can’t view his posts and expected us to type out what you missed because you insisted Gary hadn’t posted . A bunch of members proved otherwise
whom you then criticized as some type of hate mob.

Since you STILL didn’t understand that you had Gary on ignore you decided to lie and say I had him on ignore. If I had him on ignore I wouldn’t be able to see his posts. Besides which I’ve never put anyone on ignore so I don’t appreciate you saying such things.

The main reason I jumped in this thread was to support Annie. She looked like she could use some support.


----------



## AnnieA

Keesha said:


> The main reason I jumped in this thread was to support Annie. She looked like she could use some support.



I really didn't. But I do appreciate your efforts. Bombastic old farts don't bother me; I wouldn't have worked in geriatrics most of my life if they did.   Camper has mostly been amusing me ...up until I realized he'd blocked Gary (of all people!), got ugly with you and now is projecting the bully card.   All that plus his massive post count in a thread about ladies boots is now looking pretty emotionally off kilter.  Now it's not amusing, but is sad.

Gonna see if I can get the thread locked and at least temporarily relieve his distress.    I love the boots and there's no point in this continuing ad nauseam.


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> I really didn't. But I do appreciate your efforts.


 


AnnieA said:


> Gonna see if I can get the thread locked and at least temporarily relieve his distress.    I love the boots and there's no point in this continuing ad nauseam.


There’s an idea and I’m really glad you like your boots.


----------

